# Dreamweaver Photoshop CS3 Photo Gallery Help



## focus7778 (Mar 31, 2008)

I created a Photoshop CS3 Photo Gallery.
When it was completed, it produced it into a nice html page, and had file & folders to upload to my server- It is a FLash Photo Gallery.

Now, I was hoping to insert this photogallery into one of my exisiting webpages. As I don't want it to look totally different from the rest of my site.

I tried to copy the body html code of the photo gallery page, and pasted it into the body of my exisitng page. I uploaded all the files that went along with it on my server, and check the paths - but no luck - nothing showed up?

ANy advice on how to add this photoshop gallery into an existing webpage?

Thank you- details are appreciated- as I am a beginner.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

focus7778 said:


> I created a Photoshop CS3 Photo Gallery.
> When it was completed, it produced it into a nice html page, and had file & folders to upload to my server- It is a FLash Photo Gallery.
> 
> Now, I was hoping to insert this photogallery into one of my exisiting webpages. As I don't want it to look totally different from the rest of my site.
> ...


you need to load the flash .swf into your webpage .
open dreamweaver and click on "insert>media>flash now a new dialog window will pop up to add the gallery .swf do that save and upload that html page you just saved .

let s us know

Cheers m8 
T


----------

